# How to adjust to scale...



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's this morning's view of the in-progress railroad. 










I'm wondering how others handle the not-to-scale snow?  

At this point I'm wishing that I was further along with my plow project


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think if I lived in Buffalo NY, I would not think the snow was out of scale!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I moved to southern Arizona, it melts away by noon.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like about 3 feet of snow..
nothing unusual!  and perfectly to scale..

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I try to run in the snow when I can. Less than a half inch most engines can push right through. Between a half an inch and 2 or 3 inches I try engines with a wedge plow or bring out a wedge plow or if the snow is dry the rotary. More than that you need to shovel. I use a plastic camping shovel that I got at REI many years ago. 

Metal shovels will scratch the track and if it comes I contact with structures buried near the track could cause damage.

Chuck

Shallow snow, no plowing needed.



















Wedge plow needed.



















Heavy duty work.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like Kellogg's Frosted Mini Trains!


----------

